# Four Color to Fantasy...how do you use it?



## Great Cthulhu (Sep 26, 2002)

I recently started a Dragonstar game using the FCtF rules. The characters belong to a elite order of superpowered beings in service to the Dragon Empire. Right now they are on a mission to recover a missing drow agent who may of gone over to the Insurrection.  Right now the players were pretty cautious about buying powers (first time....mostly to enhance other classes...flashier powers like Energy Attack overlooked in favor of Blaster rifles, the rifles just do more damage...that sort of thing), but as they get used to the very easy to use system I expect that to change. Its got tremendous potential so far!

I am also porting the rules over to my FR games. They make a great alternative to templates like half dragon or half fiend. Plus I can make children of the gods whatever.


So what uses have you put your FCtF book?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 30, 2002)

Dragonstar + 4C2F - that sounds really cool!  I'd love to hear a bit more about how it's going!


----------



## justinsluder (Oct 1, 2002)

Great Cthulhu,

Here's an idea.  5 ranks of Mifty Lifting + 2 Plasma Cannons + Flight + Self-Subsistent (breath) = medium-sized, highly mobile anti-starship unit.

 

Yes, I am a powergamer and proud of it.

Have fun,

Justin Sluder


----------



## mroberon1972 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Cool!  But how would he catch it?*

Cool!  But how would he catch it?
He would only have a movement of 30 still, and the ship would have a movement of "what'ta mean, I blinked?"...

Course, he could stand on the top of the hull and fire the weapons spelljammer style!


----------



## justinsluder (Oct 1, 2002)

Stupid me, I forgot about Super Speed.

Sorry about that.


-Justin Sluder


----------



## Great Cthulhu (Oct 1, 2002)

justinsluder...

I am in awe of your powergaming expertise! But that combo sounds like something I might want to use AGAINST the players! heh!


Morrus...

The game was a pick up game a couple of weekends ago. So I have to do quite a bit more work to make the game viable over the long haul. But so far the players have responded favoralby even though the first session was a bit slow (making characters...getting everybody settled in).

But so far we have a fifth level party composed of the following:

An Aasimar Paladin 2/Hero 2 LG

A Drow Pilot 1/Mechanician 2 NG

A Pixie Hero 1 NG

and a Thri-kreen Ranger 1/Hero 1 LG

Powers have been conservative...mostly things like accuracy or increased stats. The Thri-kreen ironically has mastered his dual gythka fighting style. Very nasty customer in melee combat. But not the smartest thing in a gun battle!

They belong to an imperial organization known as the Emperors Own. A collection of potent warriors that have served since the first Gold emperor. Renowned for honesty, loyalty, and justice. They served as the emperors personal bodyguards and elite agents. The thing that made them stand apart was a magical process applied to the agents that would grant them exceptional magical powers (Hero levels).

The current political situation under the new Red emperor is starting to test the loyalty of the Emperors Own. Mezzenbone is too smart to just out and out eradicate them so he has gone against tradition and dispersed the EO throughout the empire to deal with all the new troubles (which of course have often been engineered by the Emperor himself). There the EO will either be eliminated in the course of exceptionally dangerous activities or prove corruptible and enter the service of evil.

The players have tended to play there unit as deeply loyal to Emperor and Empire, and the traditions of the EO.  This will cause some conflicts due to the groups mainly good alignment. For example they have exposed a Insurrection cell, but because the cell could lead to the Drow traitor the report will conviently neglect the mention of any rebel cells.

The whole thing looks like its going to get very twisty in the best tradition of Dune and Starship Troopers!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 1, 2002)

That does sound very cool.  If you ever get round to writing a Story Hour, I'll be there!


----------



## Great Cthulhu (Oct 2, 2002)

Story Hour? That a thread detailing the games sessions?


----------

